# how much for the cleavage ?



## zephyrblau (Dec 4, 2013)

marketing at it's finest (?) 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brass-STAVE...ies&hash=item2ecc73351e&vxp=mtr#ht_337wt_1133


----------



## squeedals (Dec 4, 2013)

$599...............stretch marks included.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 4, 2013)

squeedals said:


> $599...............stretch marks included.




Tuesday morning at the strip club..... You all know what I mean... His website is like a hustler spread...


----------



## bricycle (Dec 4, 2013)

He's seen 'em for $1600.00... the light or the neked chick?


----------



## 66TigerCat (Dec 4, 2013)

At first glance I thought it was a dude !


----------



## jkent (Dec 4, 2013)

I guess the cheaper the item the more boob you get as well!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Headlight-1...rcycles_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2ecc737a69


----------



## squeedals (Dec 4, 2013)

jkent said:


> I guess the cheaper the item the more boob you get as well!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Headlight-12V-SS-Custom-Chopper-Bobber-Rat-Old-School-Fog-Per-Lux-200T-Louvered-/200998615657?pt=Motorcycles_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2ecc737a69




Are those high-beams showing on those headlights?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 4, 2013)

More like parking lights! :^)


----------



## squeedals (Dec 4, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> More like parking lights! :^)




And pink ones at that!


----------



## Oldnut (Dec 4, 2013)

*Cleavage*

Is that a guy with nail polish on?ugh---


----------



## vincev (Dec 4, 2013)

Oldnut said:


> Is that a guy with nail polish on?ugh---




I agree.Skank.


----------



## Boris (Dec 4, 2013)

vincev said:


> I agree.Skank.




Why did you call Oldnut a Skank?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 4, 2013)

...figures the word "cleavage" would get you two rascals involved.


----------



## Boris (Dec 4, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ...figures the word "cleavage" would get you two rascals involved.




Do the words "mote" and "eye" ring a bell?


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Dec 4, 2013)

What cleavage?


----------



## Mybluevw (Dec 4, 2013)

Hubs-n-Spokes said:


> What cleavage?




I agree...I think that gravity, pole dancing and a generally abusive lifestyle has taken its toll and the term cleavage is no longer applicable.


----------



## filmonger (Dec 4, 2013)

Her photos reminded me....

Q: What did saggy boob say to the other saggy boob? A: "If we don't get some support here people are going to think were nuts."


----------



## bricycle (Dec 4, 2013)

is it detrimental to one's health to continue to have cola squirt out one's nose...?


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 4, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Why did you call Oldnut a Skank?




LOL, with a name like _Oldnut_ do you really need to ask?


----------



## Mybluevw (Dec 4, 2013)

bricycle said:


> is it detrimental to one's health to continue to have cola squirt out one's nose...?



A friend of mine had a deviated septum associated with his coke habit...so maybe yes ??


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 4, 2013)

Hell of a set of mounting brakets


----------



## Iverider (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## JOEL (Dec 6, 2013)

Look at those hands... She's holding up pretty good for 70...


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 10, 2013)

Its a dude. Dude looks like a lady.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 12, 2013)

It's buffalo bill from silence of the lambs...if my previous post wasn't clear.


----------

